# Looking for reputable contractor to build detached garage



## ATCer (Jul 8, 2012)

Just purchased a home in Navarre and need a recommendation for a few reputable, professional contractors to build a 22' x 24' (or larger) detached garage. Hoping to start construction Nov/Dec time frame.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

Call David @ 712-4035 ,Just built me a townhouse, vere good price and workmanship. Also on time.

Big Mike
850-206-4499


----------

